# Third Council of Carthage (A.D. 397)



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

(Third Council of Carthage)(A.D. 397) says that Tobias, Judith, Maccabees etc... are part of the canon of scripture. I have always been told they were never canonised. I understand this is only a regional council but it reflects the views of a great many and as the page says it was 'under the influence of Augustine". What is to be said about this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

See William Webster on this subject.


----------



## DTK

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See William Webster on this subject.


I agree with Andrew. 

DTK


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

Thank you for that reading.


----------

